# Gloppix - for photographers who don't want to shoot alone



## Alhazred (Aug 1, 2019)

I am an IT engineer with the passion for photography.
I often read about people who look for other enthusiasts to go out and take pictures together, thus I've decided to create a website with that aim.

The use of the website is TOTALLY FREE, no ads, no affiliations... nothing, it is not a commercial website, neither meant for profit, it's just my website.

On the website you can create your own meetings deciding where and when to go, which kind of pictures to take and more, the other registered users can declare the will to join it and meet you.

The website is online since a few days, so at the moment there are few registered users and only 3 meetings organized by them.
On the map you can also see some pins to suggest a few spots where to go anytime, but they're only meant to not let the map to be sadly empty at the begining, that's not the aim of the website.

My wish is that users will start to create their own meetings, even if at first there will be few subscriptions to them, but you have to start somewhere an animating the map the visitors will be encouraged to join the community.

This is the link:
Gloppix

Into the section "About Gloppix" you can find 2 short explanatory videos (less than 4 mins in total).

If you like the idea, please register and start using the service, or share the link among your contacts who could be interested.

If you have any question or comment, please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## crf8 (Aug 1, 2019)

Alhazred said:


> I am an IT engineer with the passion for photography.
> I often read about people who look for other enthusiasts to go out and take pictures together, thus I've decided to create a website with that aim.
> 
> The use of the website is TOTALLY FREE, no ads, no affiliations... nothing, it is not a commercial website, neither meant for profit, it's just my website.
> ...



This is what I get when I click the link on my iPhone 






FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I have no problem accessing. 
Just no one in NM.


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 2, 2019)

I think that was a connection problem, it seems that the map didn't load.


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 2, 2019)

One possible problem: it seems that TomTom Map has some incompatibilities with the popups which open when tapping on the markers from a mobile device, they automatically close if the screen resolution is too small.
I'm working to solve this issue.

At the moment using the website from a desktop or laptop works fine, mobiles have this problem.


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 2, 2019)

I've been told that a user visiting my website was redirected somewhere else.
I yet don't know what exactly happened, if it was a connection problem or something else.
I can only assure you that I do not redirect anywhere or do anything unwanted.
If you find any issue (and I'm sure there will be) please let me know giving me as many details as possible to reproduce and to fix it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 2, 2019)

Hmmm - isn’t this basically already covered by all the photography meet up groups on meetup.com?  It’s a great idea but I think you may be a bit late.


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for your opinion.

meetup.com is a general purpose website and as any general purpose service which must cover any possible category, it manages everything basically in the same way with almost no personalization and without the possibility to specify much. In truth it is long time that I don't visit meetup and I did use it only once (11 years ago being in Tokyo looking for a place to watch  an F1 GP), but as far as I remember you can't customize much there for each meetup category.
My website wants to be specific for photography, at the moment it should be already much more specific than meetup with many options that you can set and more features. If you did watch the videos, they don't cover everything, they just give an idea of what you can do.
In addition my website is only at the beginning, more features could come in the future with the feedback of the users.
I have already collected some ideas coming from the current users.
Of course the number of users must increase to make the website more interesting and useful.
Give it a try if you wish and tell me if you think that to use my website or meetup.com gives you the same result to organize a meeting, also, if you think to some new useful features you would like to have, send me a message (meetup wouldn't listen to your ideas, I will).


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Aug 2, 2019)

Is there a way to browse things without registering?


----------



## waday (Aug 2, 2019)

crf8 said:


> This is what I get when I click the link on my iPhone


Same happening for me


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 3, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Is there a way to browse things without registering?


Yes, as simple visitor you only will not see the date and the time for the meetings, but you will see the rest of the meeting's details and you can use the search form, but not the one to look for other users' gears, which you could use as registered user.


----------



## Alhazred (Aug 3, 2019)

waday said:


> crf8 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I get when I click the link on my iPhone
> ...


Then the possible issue I can think of is something related to Safari, you are using that browser, correct?


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Aug 3, 2019)

Interesting new project.

Site works fine using Chrome on a Samsung Note phone.


----------

